# Backup series manager to Directv



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anybody know if Directv is going to offer us to backup our series manager to their servers? Like when we get an new DVR, instead of going through at setting each shows that we want to record, the unit can download our series manager and program the DVR for us. Is it possible to do this now, or are we waiting for Directv to offer the feature?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's something we've been asking for on this site for close to 7 years, but no. I keep mine in a google doc.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't see why they can't add it in onto our online guide, when we log onto our accounts.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

i have been asking for this also for what seems like ions.... What the heck is the problem getting something so simple up is beyond me...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Datagg said:


> i have been asking for this also for what seems like ions.... What the heck is the problem getting something so simple up is beyond me...


My guess is it's not as simple as it might seem.

I'd rather have IP control of everything, but that doesn't seem to be happening either. The iPad app is excellent; just wish it would go further, but we must be bumping into some internal DIRECTV® mandates to not go in certain directions.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

TiVo has been doing it for a while. Unless it's patented it can't be that difficult.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"mrro82" said:


> TiVo has been doing it for a while. Unless it's patented it can't be that difficult.


Do TiVo patents really matter? DirecTV has had an agreement with them for years.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Do TiVo patents really matter? DirecTV has had an agreement with them for years.


Maybe. Maybe not. I would say yes considering how it isn't implemented yet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not necessarily.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

mrro82 said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. I would say yes considering how it isn't implemented yet.


I would love to believe that, but im leaning more on the side of laziness, cost and not listening to there customers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Datagg" said:


> I would love to believe that, but im leaning more on the side of laziness, cost and not listening to there customers.


There are definitely times they have listened to us as customers. But I also know of times where listening to customers is not the right thing to do, and in one more extreme example, pretty much ruined the company. How long did we ask for DLB, MRV and HDGUI? Seems to me, a long time. They eventually came.

We don't know what the future holds, either the rest of the year, or 2013.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

toobs said:


> I don't see why they can't add it in onto our online guide, when we log onto our accounts.


The line I have heard frequently to the point I know it by heart - _DirecTV doesn't have the resources to implement that feature_.

BTW, I too use Google Doc Spreadsheets for my DirecTV records.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I use good old fashioned Excel...

DIRECTV is definitely behind the times on this. Comcast, Time Warner, Fios, and TiVo all have online content management, with ability to view playlists, to do lists, and series managers. TiVo even lets users with multiple DVRs move Series Links (Season Passes) from one DVR to another from the browser.

I don't know the number of households with internet-connected DIRECTV receivers, but I'd guess it's not an insignificant number. I'd love to have that ability to open a browser anywhere in the world and be able to see what's scheduled to record tonight or as a series, and to move them from one DVR to another? That would be awesome...


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I came from Time Warner and live in Orange County, CA, just south from Los Angeles and Directv is much better than what I had before. I had TWC over a decade and each upgrade, the service got worse. I don't know if it's just my area or just my home, but I kept missing shows after shows because of DVR error and I kept exchanging boxes after boxes. Finally, I got fed up and ended up getting Directv and so far, so good.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> I don't know the number of households with internet-connected DIRECTV receivers, but I'd guess it's not an insignificant number. I'd love to have that ability to open a browser anywhere in the world and be able to see what's scheduled to record tonight or as a series, and to move them from one DVR to another? That would be awesome...


Oh, yeah. That would be indeed. I wouldn't mind it being limited to registered devices, either, though the browser anywhere could be a nice bonus. Security differences?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's something we've been asking for on this site for close to 7 years, but no. I keep mine in a google doc.


Well with the addition of adding shows one year in advance, something needs to be done NOW about the ridiculous low limit in Series Manager.

Either increase the limit. Or do some other type storage for programs on hiatus and for programs that wont air for weeks in the future.


----------

